
Grantland and the Surprising Future of Publishing - ghosh
https://stratechery.com/2015/grantland-and-the-surprising-future-of-publishing/
======
danso
Good piece, the OP sums up why even as analytics show that a diminishing
number of users visit news site homepages, I still will type in the URLs to
domains such as Grantland, NYT, and the New Yorker...and only ever visit
places like BuzzFeed and Vox through Twitter or HN: the sites in the former
category still have front pages in which the majority of content is
original...the sites in the latter, you have to _work_ to get to the good
stuff.

I liked reading the linked-to Deadspin piece about Simmons and Grantland [1],
which contains a lot of detail about the site's size and cost (linking to a
NYT report [2] of Simmons earning $5M)...also, I didn't know Simmons conceived
of "30 for 30"...that alone explains his worth to me (in terms of ESPN video
content).

[1] [http://deadspin.com/how-to-employ-bill-
simmons-1703224603](http://deadspin.com/how-to-employ-bill-simmons-1703224603)

[2] [http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/sports/bill-simmonss-
retur...](http://www.nytimes.com/2014/10/15/sports/bill-simmonss-return-sets-
intrigue-in-motion-at-espn.html)

